# Delonghi ESAM4200: Should It Be Returned ?



## kah22 (Nov 27, 2010)

I purchased the Delonghi Bean to Cup Espresso/Cappuccino Coffee Machine ESAM4200 machine in Amazon's Black Friday sale but to be honest I'm not to sure whether it needs returned or not. Hopefully you guys can help me.

My problem is the temperature. I have the heater sat at max. If I pull a two shot cup into a heated glass - warmed twice by the cleaning button.

As I pull the coffee an instant read thermometer will give me a maximum reading of 81 degrees, I carried out this test on a number of occasions with the same result. Once the coffee ceases to pour the temperature almost immediately drops to 79 degrees. Run just hot water through the machine and again the maximum is 82

I wasn't expecting a top of the range machine for the price but I assumed it would heat the water a bit more than it does. A quick glance at coffee web sites would seem to suggest that the temperature should be in and around the 92 degrees

Reading various sites this machine does seem to get quite a number of 5 ⭐ reviews. At the same time the question of how hot the coffee is seems to pop up on a regular basis!

Anyone know if this is a fault, is it known about?

Can you advise if this is the Hot Water range of this machine calibrated at in or around the 80 degree mark, or should the temperature be higher In all other regards I am happy with the machine. Maybe I'm missing something ?

Kevin


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Kevin, we had a similar conversation in the coffee lounge a few days ago. I think it unlikely that this b2c machine will produce hotter coffee and your options are to add freshly boiled water or zap in the microwave for 20 seconds. I would be interested in other forum members' experience with the temperature of the coffee delivered from their machines - b2c or otherwise.

Whether you return is your decision but I think Amazon are quite good about accepting returns.

Richard


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Water cools significantly as it exists the group, either through contact with the air or the coffee puck. The only way to accurately gauge the temp of the water is to have a thermocouple in the water stream before it exists the group.

Depending on the machine this can sometimes be achieved by sticking a probe into the exit hole.

More importantly does your coffee taste like the temp is too low, sour and thin?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

They are known for not making very hot coffee afaik. I researched b2c machines for a while and they pretty much all suffer the same issue. However as long as the water is hot enough to make a decent shot then that's what matters. The end drink can be blasted in the microwave to get it where you want it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Most BTC machines I tested don't get hot enough, in fact, way short of where they need to be. Measurement from the spouts is not valid for the coffee because of the way they brew and that brew system plastic/metal and is internal within the machine. The temperature there is what really matters. Measuring the hot water they make, if they have that function, is equally unreliable, because the flow rate is higher and the thermo block can't get really hot water for an Americano.

It's important to realise there are 3 broad ways of making a coffee with BTC machines (not counting milky drinks).


The looks likes espresso and almost tastes like it (it's used a crema enhancer, the pressure probably hasn't been up to 9 bar, but close and the grind is probably a bit coarser. It's OK though and hot enough to drink as these sorts of coffees should be drunk (quickly)

The I can't be arsed americano, press another button and wait while the machine punts out and espresso and then fills it with hot water (if your super lucky the hot water comes from a separate system), this has to be drunk quite fast as it's not as hot as normal. Some machines unbelievably just keep shoving water through the coffee...urgh

Then the smart user simply boils a kettle while the machine makes the espresso and adds the water from the kettle, nice and hot as it should be.


Most of these BTC are not very good and some of the really expensive ones are laughably poor.

So far the only one I found that meets all the criteria was the Melitta Cafeo varianza...even then a milk drink needs a quick nuke in the Microwave for 20-25 seconds...depending on Microwave power.

Read this review and be sure to watch the tech tour ones as well! BB don't sell them at the moment, but I think there were some on Amazon for sub £450 a while ago. Should you decide to return the BTC you have and go for another one.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2016/07/29/melitta-caffeo-varianza-csp/


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi DavecUK, thanks for your informed input.

Ideally the water going into the infusion process should be just off the boil to achieve satisfactory coffee temperature. Are thermoblocks unable to reach a high temperature or are they limited by the software to avoid damaging the plastic tubing and sensitive internals?

Thanks


----------

